# We Need Some Work



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

For the rest of October and November, all Forum Members can enjoy a 10.00 dollar per hour reduction in the labor rate, makes it 85.00 and a 10% parts and accessories discount,

just let us know when you bring your boat in about this offer,,, Thanks and happy boating


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Had some work done a few months ago. They did a great job and did it quickly. Thanks again.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you work on the Seadoo Utopia jet boats with the Mercury Jet engines in them, I have an 04 with some issues?



Skippy


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess I'll take that as a no then?? :moon



Skippy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Skippy (10/12/2009)*I guess I'll take that as a no then?? :moon
> 
> 
> 
> Skippy




send him a pm...he might not have seen the thread got bumped back up


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

No need to show the ass,,, i didnt see the thread,, but to answer the question, we can work on jet skis with merc and yamaha engines..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenny, Hopefully I'll be seeing you this week or early next week.

Ron


----------

